# Random Song



## kateykakes

This was done on another forum I visit and it has turned out very well, so we'll see what happens on here...

Rules:
-One song per user per day
-Any song you choose
-Does not have to be associated or relevant to the prior song listed
-List artist and title

and.....GO!

Until it Sleeps, by Metallica


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

I don't quite understand... what are we supposed to do? Just list songs?


----------



## kateykakes

Yes...dying to see what music tastes everyone has.


----------



## stm4710

Its 5 o clock somewhere, Alan Jackson and Jimmie Buffet. Interesting side note, this was Jimmys first ever number 1 hit. Margaritaville never did make it to number 1 when released, just number 8. You learn these things when you have no life like me.


----------



## kttref

Back Home - Hazen St....they're a newer band.


----------



## KozmoKramer

*I was thinking of my Mother-In-Law this morning,
so "Mule Train" by Tennessee Ernie Ford comes to mind......... *


----------



## dcs2244

That reminds me, how about "Big Bad John", by Jimmy Dean (yeah, that Jimmy Dean!)?


----------



## KozmoKramer

dcs2244 @ Thu Nov 11 said:


> That reminds me, how about "Big Bad John", by Jimmy Dean (yeah, that Jimmy Dean!)?


*"....at the bottom of this mine; lies a big, big man..." *:wink:


----------



## topcop14

Fuel , Metallica unk:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

I can't get the song "Check It Out" by the Beastie Boys out of my head.

Gil told me he likes "F*** THA POLICE" by NWA. :FM: :jestera: :wl:


----------



## dcs2244

Koz, the 45 uncensored version was "...at the bottom of this mine lies a hell of a man...Big John...Big John...Big Bad John...

A big hit for JD...when I was in kindergarten!

Still brings a tear to my eye...don't even start with "Boot Hill"...(Kate, not an entry...)


----------



## CampusOfficer

Copa Cabana by Barry Manilow :shock:


----------



## fscpd907

Every Kiss Begins With Kay - Kay Jewelers :jump:


----------



## dcs2244

Campusofficer...we may have to kill this thread right off: Barry Maniblow...give us a break.


----------



## FSCPD902

I Touch Myself - Divinyls \/

This song is dedicated to Gil !!! :heart: 
" When I think about you I touch myself--ooooooo "

:wub:


----------



## 1153

Eagles-New York Minute


----------



## stm4710

HEHEHHEHE
Just got me a custom mix cd. 8) 
Alan Jackson,Jimmy Buffet..........5 oclock somewhere
Some beach..........Blake Shelton
Mud on the tire and whiskey lullaby.........Brad Paisely
Devil went Georga.....................Charlie Daniels
Landslide................Dixie Chicks
Rodeo and Thunder Rolls..................Garth Brooks
*RED NECK WOMAN...........GRETCHEN WILSON........Best song ever  *
Backdraft theme................Dunno by who.
Hurt..................Johnny Cash
Freak a Leek.....................Petee Pabloo
Broken..........................Seether fet. Amy Lee.............mmmmm amy  
Highwaymen.....................................Willie Nelson, Kris Kristauferson(sp?),Waylon Jennings, Johnny Cash.

Yeah..............I like country................you want to make something of it........... LOL jk


----------



## 1153

yeah I wanna make something of it...discourge inbreeding,ban country music! :L: Sorry bagged a speeder with that bumper sticker, had to share my amuzement and yes he got K'd.


----------



## stm4710




----------



## DoD102

"A Pirate Looks at Forty--Jimmy Buffett irate:


----------



## mkpnt

How do you like me now ...Toby Keith
I think this should have been Bush's entrance song to give his acceptance speech!!!!!


----------



## DoD102

that was good mk :lol:


----------



## Irishpride

Bubble Toes by Jack Johnson


----------



## kateykakes

Sunday Bloody Sunday, by U2


----------



## Gil

FSCPD902 @ Thu Nov 11 said:


> I Touch Myself - Divinyls \/
> 
> This song is dedicated to Gil !!! :heart:
> " When I think about you I touch myself--ooooooo "
> 
> :wub:


----------



## Guest

Foghat-- Slow ride :baby01: 
Phantom, Rocker and Slick-- Men without shame unk: 
Metallica-- The call of ktulu :twisted: 

Sorry, got carried away.


----------



## kttref

Eagles - Hotel California (just saw the commercial for their "final" tour)

Clean Sweep - Theme Song (I'm watching it for work)

JUST HANDED IN MY RESIGNATION!! WOOOOHOOOOOOOOO :up_yours: I love it!


----------



## Channy1984

Chemical Warfare, by _SLAYER!!!!!!_
:rock:


----------



## kttref

Channy1984 @ Fri Nov 12 said:


> Chemical Warfare, by _SLAYER!!!!!!_
> :rock:


Haha sooo funny, I had Bloodline in my head this morning. I realize it's not as old as your song..but I suppose that ages us :lol:


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Belfast by: Orbital*

*Today is Friday; thus, I shall be in T R A N C E ....*


----------



## stm4710

> How do you like me now ...Toby Keith
> I think this should have been Bush's entrance song to give his acceptance speech!!!!!


:L:

Has anyone listend to that Whiskey Lullaby song? Its good but hauntingly erie. Honestly that is more F***ed up than Eminems "Kim" or "Stan".................and those were messed up,but also good! :shock: I got some wierd tastes in music. :crazy:


----------



## Guest

Queen: Fat bottom girls 
Kenny Rodgers: The gambler
Garth Brooks: Friends in Low places
The three best drinking songs ever


----------



## Ranger2

Neil Diamond -- Money Talks
Kenny Rogers -- The Gambler


----------



## Guest

How about some Def Leppard...Pour Some Sugar on Me....nice way to start the weekend!!! \/


----------



## fscpd903

fscpd907 @ Thu Nov 11 said:


> Every Kiss Begins With Kay - Kay Jewelers :jump:


I prefer the Belden Jewlers song.... :hump:


----------



## mkpnt

Welcome to The Jungle...Guns N' Roses 

Dedicated to all those who quit the 77th RTT.

"Wake up, time to die." W. Axl Rose


----------



## topcop14

Paint it Black Rolling Stones

Am I getting old?


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Oh, and to all you Corrections Officers & Officerettes:
JAILBREAK By: Thin Lizzy...* :twisted: unk: :twisted: unk: :twisted: unk: :twisted:


----------



## ecpd402

Men without hats Safety Dance

Milli Vanilli Girl you know its true

Snow Informer


----------



## mkpnt

Has anyone listend to that Whiskey Lullaby song? Its good but hauntingly erie.

Whiskey Lullaby is a great song!!


----------



## Southside

Mama I'm Coming Home.....OZZY


----------



## 1153

Boston...More than a feeling


----------



## EOD1

family tradition, Hank Jr.
beer for my horses, toby and willie

sickness &amp; get pyscho, disturbed
awake, godsmack


----------



## TheFuzz357

Trashy Women - Confederate Railroad :listen:


----------



## Irishpride

Liar, The Rollins Band


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Naughty Girl - Beyonce :lol: 

Gil just told me he's thinking of "911 is a Joke" by Public Enemy. :twisted:


----------



## Channy1984

Heresy, PANTERA!!!
unk:


----------



## TheFuzz357

Lick It Up - KISS


----------



## stm4710

Tourniquet..............Evanescenece :rock: :rock:


----------



## Guest

Thinking of my mother-in-law too, so Sixteen Tons by Tenessee Ernie Ford.
Or, I just went to get some lunch from the roach coach and he had All Along the Watchtower by Jimi Hendrix on. 8)


----------



## kateykakes

Fool in the Rain, by Led Zeppelin

Posted Sat Nov 13, 11:10:



EOD1 @ Sat Nov 13 said:


> family tradition, Hank Jr.
> beer for my horses, toby and willie
> 
> sickness & get pyscho, disturbed
> awake, godsmack


Talk about going from one extreme to the next!!! :shock:

I saw Godsmack in concert a few years ago and lemme tell you, Sully Erna is a god! That man can sing! Godsmack is fantastic live.

Disturbed is what I usually play at work when I'm in one of my "angry" moods (because of Upper Management). I just throw the cd in and slap the headphones on and let the music take over and eventaully soothe me (yes, Disturbed does that for me!).


----------



## SEABASS

Anything by the Cult.


----------



## CampusOfficer

"The Humpty Dance" by Digital Underground :shock: B:


----------



## Irishpride

Sublime-Caress Me Down


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Broken - Seether ft. Amy Lee


----------



## mkpnt

Ball and Chain ...Mike Ness


----------



## Guest

And for today, being Sunday: Sunday Mornin' Comnin' Down- Johnny Cash


----------



## kateykakes

It's too early for anything head banging...

My Beloved Wife, by Natalie Merchant


----------



## mkpnt

That Summer by Garth Brooks


----------



## dcs2244

EOD1, "Family Tradition" was my intro to Bocephus...how about "The Ride", by David Allen Coe?

"Planet Caravan", Black Sabbath (the Pantera version is good, too).


----------



## Guest

Ok, the gloves are off, the ultimate cross-over hit between rock and roll, southern rock, country/ western and the blues;

Tuesday's Gone, Lynyrd Skynyrd

Thank you, thank you very much................


----------



## 1153

Fred Astaire puttin on the ritz


----------



## Guest

Well this is a good day for something like Crazy Train by Ozzy Osbourn


----------



## stm4710

Small things - Blink 182

Men from Maine.....................Tom Doyle


----------



## kttref

Baby it's cold outside - Dean Martin


----------



## dcs2244

Momma Hated Diesels: Commander Cody and the Lost Planet Airmen.


----------



## stm4710

Purple Haze. If you dont know by who, press Alt+ F4 to find out.

Magic Bus Who :?:


----------



## KozmoKramer

*I played "Heard it in a Love Song"
by: The Marshall Tucker Band 74 Times in a row today...*


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

"Falls on Me" by Fuel unk:


----------



## DoD102

Hey southside--I heard that on the way in tonight. OZZY ROCKS!! Matter of fact I got stopped by Chicopee PD while listening to it.  Guys was kind-a cool. :?: At least he didn't cite me.

Posted Wed Nov 17, 00:44:

Free Bird--Leeenard Skeeeenard :beer:


----------



## Guest

The foxwoods song 
Big Balls by ACDC in fact anything from ACDC
Tesse by the Drop kick murphys 
and that Boston your my home song


----------



## kttref

Misery Likes Company - Mike Ness


----------



## 1153

Banned in the USA-2 Live Crew :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Dragon Attack & Coming Soon;  Queen*


----------



## kttref

Stumbled into Ben - Kevin Seconds


----------



## 2-Delta

U2 - vertigo
Korn - cover of "Another Brick In The Wall"


----------



## stm4710

Turn the page Bob Seger


----------



## DoD102

Man kate this thread took off huh? :lol: How about "Whiskey for my men, beer for my horses." Willie Nelson and Toby Keith :beer:


----------



## kttref

Gotta Go - Agnostic Front


Kate he's right, this thread has become awesome!


Ps...I had Turn the Page in my head this weekend...that and The Thunder Rolls because they sound alike


----------



## KozmoKramer

*"Love Wont Let Me Wait"....Major Harris*


----------



## reno911_2004

"Jesus Built My Hotrod" Ministry :shock:


----------



## 1153

Sneaker Pimps-Six under Ground


----------



## SRRerg

My band used to play Chemical Warfare at house parties in the mid eighties. I went through more bass strings trying to play Slayer and Voi Vod tunes....

"Thanks for the memories" - Bob Hope :twisted:


----------



## kttref

SRRerg @ Thu Nov 18 said:


> My band used to play Chemical Warfare at house parties in the mid eighties. I went through more bass strings trying to play Slayer and Voi Vod tunes....


I can imagine why!!! Those songs are sooooooooo intricate (fast). My husband's old band (he played drums) use to cover "Skeletons of Society".


----------



## dcs2244

Koz,

Green Grass and High Tides: Outlaws...

or "Caravan to Midnight"...Robin Trower (not to mention Whisky Train, by Procol Harum)


----------



## Channy1984

Before DIshonor, HATEBREED

Posted Thu 18 Nov, 2004 19:36:

Originally posted by SRRerg @ Thu Nov 18, 15:58:
My band used to play Chemical Warfare at house parties in the mid eighties. I went through more bass strings trying to play Slayer and Voi Vod tunes....

I can imagine why!!! Those songs are sooooooooo intricate (fast). My husband's old band (he played drums) use to cover "Skeletons of Society".
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Speaking of them, they're on tour

unk: :rock: B: :GNANA: :BNANA: :rock: unk:

[web:2ffd001f24]http://www.slayer.net[/web:2ffd001f24]


----------



## kateykakes

The Ghost In You, by Counting Crows


----------



## Guest

I played lead and rythm guitar, and lead vocals in bands in the 70s and 80s, everyone liked our cover of Gimme Three Steps by Lynerd Skynerd.


----------



## kttref

Sgt.berniedo @ Thu Nov 18 said:


> I played lead and rythm guitar, and lead vocals in bands in the 70s and 80s, everyone liked our cover of Gimme Three Steps by Lynerd Skynerd.


How bands have changed!

Lots of metal-loving Cops around here.... unk:


----------



## Ranger2

People People People...... How could we not mention.....


Dirty Deeds ---- AC/DC :hump: unk:


----------



## kttref

Ranger2 @ Fri Nov 19 said:


> People People People...... How could we not mention.....Dirty Deeds ---- AC/DC :hump: unk:


Good song....honestly that "hump" smiley...is a little toooo smiley if you ask me..but maybe that's just me...Ok back to the crappy job that I'm only at for 3 more days....

Oh yeah: Ace of Spades - Motorhead


----------



## kateykakes

I LOVE this song:

Spoonman, by Soundgarden.


----------



## stm4710

Come on now..............turn it up...................Big wheels keep on turning .............


Sweet home alabama..........................................Lynerd Skynerd.


----------



## dcs2244

"We're all living in America", Ramstein...


----------



## DoD102

American Woman--Grand Funk Railroad.
AquaLung--Jethro Tull
American Soldier--Toby Keith--HOOOAH!!


----------



## Irishpride

Metallica-Master of Puppets


----------



## KozmoKramer

*DCS - I love Green Grass & High Tides!!
We have this little song trivia group going on in work and 1 topic was we had to come up with a list of 10 songs with the most distinctive 20 second beginning...

The top 2 on my list were "Wont Get fooled Again" (The Who) & "GG&HT" by the Outlaws...

OH YEAH! My song for tonight: "Love Gun" Kiss...*


----------



## Guest

I saw the Outlaws in concert about 15 years ago at Cheshire Fair grounds up near Keene. Good show, also there were John Butcher Axis and the Ramones. One of those good ole' memories.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Well out of the 1500 Songs i have on my iPod, I like these I know it's more then one a day but i figured i'd make up for the few days this posting has been up, and also show how ridiculous my music collection is. And I still have like 250 CDs i have to put onto my iPod  

right right now now- Beastie Boys
Friends don't let friends listen to rap metal- 2 Skinnee J's
Lollypop Porn- Crazytown ( Theres nothing quite like being at Mac's Two in Billerica listening to this song.) :-D
Ocean breathes salty- Modest Mouse
Speed- Montgomery Gentry
In your eyes- Peter Gabriel
Section 12 (Hold me now)-The polyphonic spree
Stick "Em up- Quarashi
Du hast- Rammstein
At your funeral- Saves the day
Drop it like it's hot- Snoop Dogg&amp; Pharrell
she's my kind of rain- Tim McGraw
Comfortably Numb(Live)- Roger Water with Van Morrison The wall live from Berlin.
M.E.T.H.O.D. Man - Wu-Tang Clan
Ocean Avenue- Yellowcard
Shut up -Black eyed Peas (The only song that sends those good shivers down my spine at 3:18 when fergie starts singing.Oh my god i wanna marry Fergie  )

Scott c:


----------



## dcs2244

Koz, speaking about opening riffs, how about "Aimee", Pure Prairie League!

The last concert I paid to see was: Charlie Daniels Band, New Riders of the Purple Sage, and Molly Hachet (first album)...the lead G for MH came out and jammed with CDB on "The South's Gonna' do it Again"! $6.50 general admin... 8) 

Sorry...I forgot...the last concert I paid to see was the Kiss reunion tour (the first one) at the Fleet Center... 8)


----------



## Guest

The last concert I went to was Van Halen with Our Lady Peace opening and Skid Row second. That's when they had Sammy Hagar fronting the band at what was then called Great Woods.


----------



## 1153

To all those who quit the 77th RTT...
The Power of Good-bye-Madonna


----------



## mkpnt

November Rain - Gun's n' Roses
To the tears those who quit the 77th RTT should be shedding for blowing a once in a lifetime chance.


----------



## EOD1

golden days- david bowie


----------



## kttref

For the Record - Stretch Armstrong

Siyahamba - South African Folk Song (it's in Zulu)


----------



## bdqadvisor

I'll Be Watching You (The stalkers theme song) The Police


----------



## kateykakes

Champagne, by 311


----------



## KozmoKramer

*DCS - Charlie Daniels is a Good ole Conservative boy; just like you and me!! 

Eric Clapton - "The Core."*


----------



## dcs2244

For the erstwhile members of the 77th RTT: Still Rainin', Still Dreamin'...Hendrix.


----------



## Jeep

Der Kommisar by After the Fire

I'm on an 80's kick these days


----------



## copchika911

*A little Shook me all Night long - - AC/DC :rock: *


----------



## kateykakes

USMCMP5811 @ Tue Nov 23 said:


> Grest driving tune........
> Joe Satriani's (spelling  ) version of Hocus Pocus


Oh, I don't know about that one...I always thought Radar Love, by Golden Earring was the greatest driving tune, with LA Woman, by The Doors a close second. No??

My song though for today:

Vertigo, by U2


----------



## kttref

20 Summers Past - Shelter

Drop it like it's hot - Snoop Dogg (I heard it this morning before work and now it's in my head)


----------



## female p.o.

588-2300 .......EMPIRE ..( today)


----------



## Ranger2

Can't Drive 55 
Mas Tequia -- Sammy Hagar


----------



## dcs2244

"Pennsylvania 65000", Glenn Miller.


----------



## 1153

Court day today so...
Guilty Until Proven Innocent-Jay Z


----------



## Guest

Crossfire- Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## stm4710

Dominick, the Italian Christmas donkey.


----------



## kmartinsen

My Perogative : Britney Spears *(Video Only)*

:icon_hum:


----------



## kateykakes

USMCMP5811 @ Wed Nov 24 said:


> Moon Babies - Godsmack.
> 
> As far as anything by U2 :roll: the only thing I can listin to by U2 in Where the Streets Have No Name . Other than that, I think BONO is an Idiot.


ANYTHING by Godsmack rocks. Sully is da man! 8)

As for Bono, I'll pretend I didn't see that!!!! 

Today's song:

Bodies, by Drowning Pool


----------



## copchika911

*Friends in low Places....Garth Brooks*


----------



## Philly

Bob Dylan in the CD Player right now


----------



## Ranger2

Hungry like the wolf -- Duran Duran


----------



## mkpnt

Thunderstruck AC/DC


----------



## KozmoKramer

*"Cold Smoke" - Tangerine Dream....*


----------



## 1153

No Ordinary Love-Sade


----------



## Channy1984

World Demise, OBITUARY


----------



## Capt. Kirk

Freebird- Lynyrd Skynyrd. Love that song!!!!!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## FSCPD902

Cover Girl- New Kids on the Block


----------



## Irishpride

Over and Over-Tim McGraw &amp; Nelly


----------



## Guest

Today, with all that food around, Lady Willpower- Gary Puckett and the Union Gap


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Numb/Encore- Jay Z / Linkin Park from the MTV Ultimate mash ups.

Great song. great grouping and Jay Z's Black album is one of the best to lace together with other instrumentals and vocals. Also the Gray Album was good which was jay Z's Black Album Spliced together with the Beattles White Album. Very very weird and good.

Scott c:


----------



## PBiddy35

Bob Dylan- Live 1966- "Like a Rolling Stone" Performed before a booing English audience.
One of musics greatest moments :twisted:


----------



## SOT

Hitman

Wendy O Williams and the Plasmatics


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Thunderkiss65 - White Zombie unk:


----------



## Capt. Kirk

Clocks- Coldplay 8)


----------



## Southside

"I believe"...David Hasselhoff :wl: 

Just kidding.


----------



## 1153

Amber-311


----------



## mkpnt

Balltongue - Korn


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Christmas Eve in Sarajevo - Trans-Siberian Orchestra*


----------



## Guest

Workin' for the Weekend- Loverboy yep, I'm gettin' into the newer stuff.


----------



## Gil

*Don McLean | American Pie*

Favorite radio stations.....

95.5 (except 2AM to 6AM) - 104.1 - 98.1


----------



## kttref

Let it Snow - Various


I love the Christmas season!! For all of you in the CT/NY/NJ Tri-State Area the following stations are playing all christmas music all the time until christmas:

97.5 WALK
95.5 PLJ

LOVE IT!


----------



## Gil

kttref @ Sat Nov 27 said:


> Let it Snow - Various
> 
> I love the Christmas season!! For all of you in the CT/NY/NJ Tri-State Area the following stations are playing all christmas music all the time until christmas:
> 
> 97.5 WALK
> 95.5 PLJ
> 
> LOVE IT!


 :uc:


----------



## kttref

Hahahaha I never said _you_ had to like it! But I do...(ps...my husband basically said the same thing as you)


----------



## dcs2244

Koz, I can't believe you uttered the "T" word...you're showing your age, dude! Since the Christmas holiday is "earlier" each year:

"White Christmas", Bing Crosby.

Yeah, I know...Shut-up!


----------



## Channy1984

Man in the Box "ALICE IN CHAINS"


----------



## 1153

A Day Without Rain-Enya Too much damn rain!


----------



## dcs2244

"Children of the Grave", Black Sabbath.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

"Fall to Pieces" - Velvet Revolver


----------



## Irishpride

"Stupify"-Disturbed


----------



## KozmoKramer

> Koz, I can't believe you uttered the "T" word...you're showing your age, dude!


*T-Word? DCS - Whatch you talkin 'bout Willis???*

*Do You Remember Rock N' Roll Radio? The Ramones...*


----------



## Gil

Doobee Brothers | Black Water


----------



## Se7en

“Drop It Like It's Hot” Snoop Dogg


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

And from the guy with the most retarded taste in music comes my pick of the day!!

Eulogy- TOOL


Scott c:


----------



## LKat20

stm4710 @ Thu 11 Nov said:


> Its 5 o clock somewhere, Alan Jackson and Jimmie Buffet. Interesting side note, this was Jimmys first ever number 1 hit. Margaritaville never did make it to number 1 when released, just number 8. You learn these things when you have no life like me.


Ummmm...this song angers me b/c if you listen to it it clearly states that it is 12:30 so how could it be 5 o'clock somewhere...it would be 5:30...they obviously don't know their time zones.... 

"Pour me somethin' tall an' strong,
Make it a "Hurricane" before I go insane.
It's only half-past twelve but I don't care.
It's five o'clock somewhere."

Posted Mon 29 Nov, 2004:



fscpd903 @ Fri 12 Nov said:


> fscpd907 @ Thu Nov 11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every Kiss Begins With Kay - Kay Jewelers :jump:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the Belden Jewlers song.... :hump:
Click to expand...

See fscpd903...this is why I am on your team....Belden kicks Kay's @ss any day of the week


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

> See fscpd903...this is why I am on your team....Belden kicks Kay's @ss any day of the week


Too Bad Belden and Kay are the same company 

Scott c:


----------



## Southside

Don't You Cry....Guns N Roses


----------



## LKat20

Then how come Kay's song is so bad??


----------



## 1153

LKat20 @ Tue Nov 30 said:


> Then how come Kay's song is so bad??


So you will remember it...marketing is sneaky sometimes.

Fascinated-Company B


----------



## LKat20

Well, in any event...I hear Zales never Fails

Now are Zales and Hanoush the same company too?? :-k


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

And once again from the guy with the most retarded taste in music comes my pick of the day!! 

Bring Em Out- T.I.

My Music collection is so broad it could be from Revere 

Scott c:


----------



## Ranger2

SAPD @ Tue 30 Nov said:


> My Music collection is so broad it could be from Revere
> 
> I am thinking Chelsea or Everett as well


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Ranger2 @ Tue 30 Nov said:


> SAPD @ Tue 30 Nov said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Music collection is so broad it could be from Revere
> 
> I am thinking Chelsea or Everett as well
> 
> 
> 
> My collection is Whicked Pissah dood!!
> 
> Scott c:
Click to expand...


----------



## mpd61

This thread is possibly going to outdo the 77th RTT thread, YIKES!!!!!!!!!
:shock: 

I do listen to lotsa stuff from ABBA to ZZ Top
:wink:


----------



## 1153

Something-Lasgo


----------



## HazardCounty

Escape
by Rupert Holmes


The Wreck of the Edmond Fitzgereld
by Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Southside @ 29 Nov 2004 21:08 said:


> Don't You Cry....Guns N Roses


Which version?

"Stone Cold Crazy" - Metallica


----------



## Guest

Miracle-Jon Bon Jovi -the version with Jeff Beck on lead guitar.


----------



## fscpd903

LKat20 @ Mon Nov 29 said:


> stm4710 @ Thu 11 Nov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its 5 o clock somewhere, Alan Jackson and Jimmie Buffet. Interesting side note, this was Jimmys first ever number 1 hit. Margaritaville never did make it to number 1 when released, just number 8. You learn these things when you have no life like me.
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm...this song angers me b/c if you listen to it it clearly states that it is 12:30 so how could it be 5 o'clock somewhere...it would be 5:30...they obviously don't know their time zones....
> 
> "Pour me somethin' tall an' strong,
> Make it a "Hurricane" before I go insane.
> It's only half-past twelve but I don't care.
> It's five o'clock somewhere."
> 
> Posted Mon 29 Nov, 2004:
> 
> 
> 
> fscpd903 @ Fri 12 Nov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fscpd907 @ Thu Nov 11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every Kiss Begins With Kay - Kay Jewelers :jump:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer the Belden Jewlers song.... :hump:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See fscpd903...this is why I am on your team....Belden kicks Kay's @ss any day of the week
Click to expand...

you better be on my team or I with throw you to midnights ( :lol: the power of scheduling :lol: )

definately the most depressing song by far:

Hemorrhage (In My Hands) by Fuel


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

fscpd903 @ Tue 30 Nov said:


> Ummmm...this song angers me b/c if you listen to it it clearly states that it is 12:30 so how could it be 5 o'clock somewhere...it would be 5:30...they obviously don't know their time zones....
> 
> "Pour me somethin' tall an' strong,
> Make it a "Hurricane" before I go insane.
> It's only half-past twelve but I don't care.
> It's five o'clock somewhere."


Dude way to over analyze a song. 

Speaking of scheduling looks like you have way to much free time. :lol:

Scott

Posted Wed 01 Dec, 2004:

And once again from the guy with the most retarded taste in music comes my pick of the day!!

Dirt Lying- Jay Z/ Linkin Park

Scott c:


----------



## kttref

I have jingle bells in my head


----------



## fscpd903

SAPD @ Tue Nov 30 said:


> fscpd903 @ Tue 30 Nov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm...this song angers me b/c if you listen to it it clearly states that it is 12:30 so how could it be 5 o'clock somewhere...it would be 5:30...they obviously don't know their time zones....
> 
> "Pour me somethin' tall an' strong,
> Make it a "Hurricane" before I go insane.
> It's only half-past twelve but I don't care.
> It's five o'clock somewhere."
> 
> 
> 
> Dude way to over analyze a song.
> 
> Speaking of scheduling looks like you have way to much free time. :lol:
> 
> Scott
> 
> Posted Wed 01 Dec, 2004:
> 
> And once again from the guy with the most retarded taste in music comes my pick of the day!!
> 
> Dirt Lying- Jay Z/ Linkin Park
> 
> Scott c:
Click to expand...

umm Scott, scroll up a little bit and take a look at the previous posts. When you do you will clearly see that I was quoting someone else. Next time make sure you have your facts straight before throwing accusations around


----------



## 1153

Scott c:[/quote]

umm Scott, scroll up a little bit and take a look at the previous posts. When you do you will clearly see that I was quoting someone else. Next time make sure you have your facts straight before throwing accusations around[/quote]

Don't you guys remember anything from the academy...you need articable suspicion before accusation! :lol:

Burn For You-Kreo


----------



## dcs2244

Hazard, I was just listening to Gordon Lightfoot's "Summertime Dream" album (yes, vinyl) Monday night...the "Wreck" was kinda special as my family had a place on Lake Ontario and we used to watch the freighters traveling to the St. Lawrence.

Stan Kenton: "Kenton in Hi-Fi"...the whole album, but especially "Artistry Jumps"...


----------



## LKat20

SAPD @ Tue 30 Nov said:


> fscpd903 @ Tue 30 Nov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm...this song angers me b/c if you listen to it it clearly states that it is 12:30 so how could it be 5 o'clock somewhere...it would be 5:30...they obviously don't know their time zones....
> 
> "Pour me somethin' tall an' strong,
> Make it a "Hurricane" before I go insane.
> It's only half-past twelve but I don't care.
> It's five o'clock somewhere."
> 
> 
> 
> Dude way to over analyze a song.
> 
> Speaking of scheduling looks like you have way to much free time. :lol:
> 
> Scott
> 
> Posted Wed 01 Dec, 2004:
> 
> And now I am laughing soo hard because I originally posted this :wink:
> 
> ...no comeback necessary
Click to expand...


----------



## kttref

In regards to music:

I don't think it's kosher when bands you knew back in the day, or saw with only 20 other kids around, are on the MTV2 Calendar....maybe it's just me...but that's my rant and now I'm gonna go read. Bye.


----------



## Southside

"Spank your partner with a paddle".......APD


----------



## kttref

ALSO:

How does Jessica Simpson manage to ruin EVERY song she remakes?? First Berlin and now Dean Martin? If I were Dean I'd shoot her in the forehead and then laugh. I hate her. :evil: Yeah Ok..I'm gonna pass a poly.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

fscpd903 @ Wed 01 Dec said:


> SAPD @ Tue Nov 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fscpd903 @ Tue 30 Nov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm...this song angers me b/c if you listen to it it clearly states that it is 12:30 so how could it be 5 o'clock somewhere...it would be 5:30...they obviously don't know their time zones....
> 
> "Pour me somethin' tall an' strong,
> Make it a "Hurricane" before I go insane.
> It's only half-past twelve but I don't care.
> It's five o'clock somewhere."
> 
> 
> 
> Dude way to over analyze a song.
> 
> Speaking of scheduling looks like you have way to much free time. :lol:
> 
> Scott
> 
> Posted Wed 01 Dec, 2004:
> 
> And once again from the guy with the most retarded taste in music comes my pick of the day!!
> 
> Dirt Lying- Jay Z/ Linkin Park
> 
> Scott c:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> umm Scott, scroll up a little bit and take a look at the previous posts. When you do you will clearly see that I was quoting someone else. Next time make sure you have your facts straight before throwing accusations around
Click to expand...

 :FM:

Scott c:


----------



## FSCPD902

Since it is finally December here I go:

All I want for Christmas is YOU :heart: Gil :heart: by Mariah Carey


----------



## dcs2244

Black Sabbath cover: "Changes", Fudge Tunnel...


----------



## KozmoKramer

*"Your Number or Your Name" - the Knack*


----------



## 1153

Let It Snow-Nat King Cole


----------



## LKat20

Zakk Wylde - The Blessed Hellride


----------



## southiestyle

Barbie Girl- Aqua
how crazy am I? :BNANA:


----------



## dcs2244

You're pretty crazy...but:

"The Girl From Ipanema", Stan Getz...Verve

Out-crazy that! 8)


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

And once again from the guy with the most retarded taste in music comes my pick of the day!! 

Section 12 (Hold Me Now)- Polyphonic Spree

Hows that for weird? 

Scott c:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

That stupid Banana Phone song has been stuck in my head for hours now.


----------



## 1153

Cruel Summer- Bananarama


----------



## kttref

White Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## daveh

Okay, okay, wait... _*holds smile_

*I've got a good one!*

Radar Gun by the Bottle Rockets

Straight from 12th grade into junior college
Buddy, buddy, buddy I passed my exam
They're making me a law enforcement person
Got me a gun and a badge, I'm a man

Radar Gun, Radar Gun

43 from where I was sittin'
30 miles an hour is the law of our land
Please produce your license, find your registration
And what is the name of your insurance man?

Radar Gun, Radar Gun
I'm makin' money and I'm havin' fun with my
Radar Gun, Radar Gun
With my brand new Radar Gun

You know our Sheriff William Buckburger
Says our mayor's got a master plan
A new post gun meets the cost of livin'
And one of them stoplights down on Grand

Radar Gun, Radar Gun
I'm makin' money and I'm havin' fun with my
Radar Gun, Radar Gun
With my brand new Radar Gun

Schedule 19 on a special election
Got our money problems right in hand
Droppin' them limits like a hot potato
50 down to 30 oh man, oh man

Radar Gun, Radar Gun
I'm makin' money and I'm havin' fun with my
Radar Gun, Radar Gun
With my brand new Radar Gun
Brand new shiny Simmons Radar Gun

Me and my partner go patrol car crusin' 
on the parking lots at the shopping malls
Scanning those dashes, those mirrors and visors, 
the little detectors that ruin it all
Johnny got one on an '86 T-bird, 
Pull up slow just as close as I can
Milli-watt seconds on maximum output, 
We'll dust that puppy with one small blast from my

Radar Gun, Radar Gun
I'm makin' money and I'm havin' fun with my
Radar Gun, Radar Gun
With my brand new Radar Gun










:L:


----------



## Guest

Into the Mystic-Van "the man" Morrison 8)


----------



## dcs2244

"Moon Dance!"


----------



## KozmoKramer

*"If I Didn't Care" - The Ink Spots.* 8)


----------



## Guest

Club at the End of the Street- Elton John.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

"Everytime" - Britney Spears


Shut up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1153

Good one Dunnge!

Bad-Michael Jackson :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

LMAO

"2 Legit to Quit" - MC Hammer


----------



## Southside

Here is one with lyrics :lol: .

"I Love You".....Vanilla Ice

Girl, I keep thinkin' of how I feel :lol: 
When I'm in your arms gives me a chill.  
Just knowin' that you want me by your side :shock: 
Mellows my mind and enhances my pride. :lol: 
Girl, I need you more and more each day :FM: 
Believe me when I tell you I'm here to stay. :BE: 
I'm captured by your love and your pretty smile :rd: 
You devastataing beauty and your sweet profile. :-({|= 

I love you, 'Cause I love you :inlove: 
I love you, 'Cause I love you :wub: 

You're so fine. Let's wine and dine. :hump: 
I'm so happy that you are mine. :t: 
Thinking of you I melt with desire :$ 
Take you in my arms, let love take us higher. :sh: 
To hear you talk, sounds so sweet :-&amp; 
When you're close to me I feel your heat. nfire: 
Girl, I want you and you want me :icon_hum: 
And it'll last until eternity. :wow: 
You're like the snow fallin' from the sky :monkeyea: 
So clean, like the look in your eye. :santa: 
You're my queen, I'll buy you everything :innocent: 
Yes, girl, even diamond rings. :alcoholi: 
'Cause you're my lady, and this love is true, 8O 
Every sunset makes me think of you.  
And I'll never forget what you mean to me, :uc: 
Comin' straight from the heart of Vanilla I-C-E. :A!: 

I love you, 'Cause I love you :hump: 
I love you, 'Cause I love you :wiltedro: 

Hello. Girl, when I first saw you. It was love at first sight.  
We've been goin' out now for about two years and I still :clock: 
feel the same. 
I know I haven't said it much before...well...it's because, :s 
see, I get all choked up inside. It just doesn't wanna' :ermm: 
come out. I don't know. Maybe this'll help all the bad :baby01: 
things I've done. So, no matter what goes on, no matter 
what happens, always remember...I love you! resent:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Officer Dunngeon @ Sun 05 Dec said:


> "Everytime" - Britney Spears
> 
> Shut up!!!!!!!!!!


Good song. It took me a while to figure out the video though.

Scott c:


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Billy Ocean - "Love Really Hurts Without You"... *


----------



## 1153

Southside @ Mon Dec 06 said:


> Here is one with lyrics :lol: .
> 
> "I Love You".....Vanilla Ice


That song was so bad even Beavis and Butthead made fun of it!
"Huh Huh You can't rap a love song dumbass."-Butthead
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kttref

Greensleves.....


----------



## FSCPD902

Welcome to my Life--Simple Plan

This song is so depressing I almost want to put my gun in my mouth when I hear it.


----------



## Philly

Pink Floyd "The Wall"


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

"Wild Side" - Motley Crue

In celebration of their comeback!!!! unk:


----------



## Guest

We're not Gonna Take It-Twisted Sister


----------



## HazardCounty

Sgt.berniedo @ Sat Dec 04 said:


> Into the Mystic-Van "the man" Morrison 8)


Good Tune!

It was my Wedding Party dance song. 8)

Posted Wed Dec 08, 12:02:

"She blinded me with Science" -Thomas Dolby


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Modern Man's Hustle- Atmosphere

Scott :santa:


----------



## Philly

Panama Red "NRPS"


----------



## kateykakes

Plush, by STP


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

"I Hate Everything About You" - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## mkpnt

Momma Said Knock You Out- LL Cool J


----------



## southiestyle

Little Red Corvette- Prince :&amp;: :jestera:


----------



## KozmoKramer

*"Your Lucky Day In Hell" - Eels*


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Sure Shot- Beastie Boys beastie boys are my favorite group of all time.


Scott :santa:


----------



## kttref

in memory of those recently shot.....any/all Pantera...


----------



## KozmoKramer

*"Head First" - The Baby's*


----------



## kateykakes

Megalomaniac, by Incubus


----------



## KozmoKramer

*"Show and Tell" - Al Wilson*


----------



## frapmpd24

Hot for Teacher - Van Halen 

Figured that might be a good one considering all the student/teacher hook-up stories in the papers lately... :hump:


----------



## cj3441

Mary Jane- Rick James


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Amazing Grace (bagpipes). I don't know why, that's just in my head right now.


----------



## MiamiVice

Relax- Frankie Goes to Hollywood


----------



## dcs2244

"Stormy Weather", Lena horne.


----------



## 1153

American Woman


----------



## KozmoKramer

*First for Today...
One Of The Best Songs to Ever Hit the Airways...and If you disagree; I Will Fight You...**

"Brandy" - Looking Glass...

(dooda-dit-a-dooda do dit-a-dooda..)
There's a port on a western bay
And it serves a hundred ships a day
Lonely sailors pass the time away
And talk about their homes

And there's a girl in this harbor town
And she works layin' whiskey down
They say "Brandy, fetch another round"
She serves them whiskey and wine

The sailors say "Brandy, you're a fine girl" (you're a fine girl)
"What a good wife you would be" (such a fine girl)
"Yeah your eyes could steal a sailor from the sea"
(dooda-dit-dooda), (dit-dooda-dit-dooda-dit)

Brandy wears a braided chain
Made of finest silver from the North of Spain
A locket that bears the name
Of a man that Brandy loves

He came on a summer's day
Bringin' gifts from far away
But he made it clear he couldn't stay
No harbor was his home

The sailor said " Brandy, you're a fine girl" (you're a fine girl)
"What a good wife you would be" (such a fine girl)
"But my life, my lover, my lady is the sea"
(dooda-dit-dooda), (dit-dooda-dit-dooda-dit)

Yeah, Brandy used to watch his eyes
When he told his sailor stories
She could feel the ocean fall & rise
She saw its ragin' glory
But he had always told the truth, lord, he was an honest man
And Brandy does her best to understand
(dooda-dit-dooda), (dit-dooda-dit-dooda-dit)

At night when the bars close down
And Brandy walks through a silent town
And loves a man who's not around
She still can hear him say

She hears him say " Brandy, you're a fine girl" (you're a fine girl)
"What a good wife you would be" (such a fine girl)
"But my life, my lover, my lady is the sea"
(dooda-dit-dooda), (dit-dooda-dit-dooda-dit)

"Brandy, you're a fine girl" (you're a fine girl)
---FADE

"What a good wife you would be" (such a fine girl)
"But my life, my lover, my lady is the sea"*


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Collide- Howie Day

Scott :santa:


----------



## dcs2244

Koz, nothing against your song..."Brandy"...but I'll stick withe the "Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald"...or Gerald Fitzedmund, whatever...!


----------



## 1153

Koz, I like that song too it reminds me of my brother who I do not see too often because he's in the Navy stationed in Italy.


----------



## Irishpride

Christmas with the Devil-Spinal Tap


----------



## JoninNH

Foreigner - Head Games


----------



## kateykakes

San Andreas Fault, by Natalie Merchant


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Pain- Jimmy Eat world

Scott :santa:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

"Bad Girl" - Madonna


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Pusherman - Curtis Mayfield*


----------



## MiamiVice

The Devil Went Down to Georgia

Everlong - Foo Fighters

What is Love - Haddaway (night at the roxbury)


----------



## Guest

China Grove - Doobie Bros. :wink:


----------



## stm4710

Encore.....eminem


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

The Dozens- MC Hawking

Scott c:


----------



## Channy1984

Everything from Pantera (CFH &amp; up)
:rock: 
RIP Darrell Abbott &amp; the other victims


----------



## kateykakes

Shout 2000, by Disturbed (Tears for Fears cover)


----------



## 2-Delta

Vermilion - Slipknot


----------



## stm4710

Kim.............................Eminem, for some reason when my ex. ims me, I feel better listening to this. :wink: 

Drop it like its hot........Snoop Dog fet Pharrel.

Juicy........................Notorious B.I.G.


----------



## JoninNH

Saliva -- Your Disease


----------



## 1153

Sara-Starship


----------



## Guest

Don't Stop Believing - Journey


----------



## kateykakes

Sgt.berniedo said:


> Don't Stop Believing - Journey


OMG, I haven't heard anything by them in a long time. I actually saw them in concert when I lived in North Carolina. My then bf at the time was furious because I was so into Steve Perry. :roll:

Men...sometimes I have to wonder about them. :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

"Love is on the Way" - Saigon Kick


----------



## Sirk109

"Grandma got run over by a reindeer" - unknown artist (Elmo and somebody, I think)

-not by choice, heard it on the radio on Monday morning...been in my head ever since...

ya gotta love this time of year with the never-ending commercialized x-mas fluff repeating everywhere you go...


----------



## HazardCounty

True


by Spandeau Ballet :roll:


----------



## frapmpd24

Girls, Girls, Girls - Motley Crue


----------



## JoninNH

I'm in a Hurry (and don't know why) -- Alabama


----------



## USMCTrooper

Minnie the Moocher as performed by Cab Calloway in the "Blues Brothers" (remember them sneaking into the hotel to the beat by the sleeping deputies?) :lol:


----------



## 1153

I guess its time for me to change my avatar huh :?


----------



## stm4710

*Re: re: Random Song*



darkknight750il said:


> I guess its time for me to change my avatar huh :?


 I like it, its simple and demands respect. :wink:


----------



## billj

Tap the bottle- Young Black Teenagers


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

*Re: re: Random Song*



billj said:


> Tap the bottle- Young Black Teenagers


Good one!

"Mr. Tambourine Man" - William Shatner :lol:


----------



## Irishpride

Jump Around-House of Pain


----------



## FSCPD902

"Nobody's Home" -Avril Lavigne


----------



## stm4710

I like big butts and I can not lie................Sir Mix Alot


----------



## 1153

*Re: re: Random Song*



stm4710 said:


> I like big butts and I can not lie................Sir Mix Alot


I believe you're attempting to make reference to "Baby Got Back" :wink:


----------



## Irishpride

Sweet Thing-Van Morrison


----------



## frapmpd24

My Best Friends Girlfriend - The Cars


----------



## mopar6972

Creeping Death - Metallica


----------



## stm4710

> believe you're attempting to make reference to "Baby Got Back"


Nahh, just stateing what I like and my nick name..................LOL :lol: :lol: :twisted: Thanks I forgot the "real" name to that song. :wink:

Dont wanna miss a thing...........................Aerosmith


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

"Used to Love Her" - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Since U Been Gone- Kelly Clarkson 
Mostly because my gf and her look alot alike.

Scott :santa:


----------



## dcs2244

"Caravan to Midnight", Robin Trower.


----------



## billj

Yankee Rose- David Lee Roth


----------



## stm4710

Small things............................Blink 182


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

"Vertigo" - U2


----------



## Guest

Born to be Bad -George Thorogood and the Destroyers


----------



## MCPD617

The Ocean Breathes Salty -- Modest Mouse


----------



## BigDog15

The humpty hump
Digital Underground


----------



## Guest

Uptown Girl -Billy Joel


----------



## JoninNH

Something Happened on the Way To Heaven, Phil Collins


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

"I'm That Type of Guy" - LL Cool J


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Anyone from Boston \ North Shore Remember This One:
"Spent the Rent" - The Fools*


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

How We Do- The Game Featuring 50 Cent

Scott :santa:


----------



## dcs2244

"Life, as a spiralling force moving through the universe...un-encumbered by modular time concepts...."

"Mexican Radio", Wall of Voodoo


----------



## stm4710

Born to be wild.................... The perfect song for plowing my driveway with my tractor at 2mph.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

The hanukkah song - adam sandler


----------



## JeepinWeezle

Ice Ice baby - vanilla Ice


----------



## JoninNH

jeepinweezle said:


> ice ice baby - vanilla ice


thats one song i do not want stuck in my head. and guess what? now it is! thanks jeep!


----------



## JeepinWeezle

joninnh said:


> jeepinweezle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ice ice baby - vanilla ice
> 
> 
> 
> thats one song i do not want stuck in my head. and guess what? now it is! thanks jeep!
Click to expand...

haha no problem....ice is back with a brand new invention....something grabs ahold of me tightly flow like a hawk daily and nightly...when ya gunna stop, yo i dont know...turn off the lights and i glow! haha


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

No No No No

you got the words all wroNg. it goes like this:

all right, stop! collaborate aNd listeN
ice is back with a braNd New iNveNtioN
somethiNg grabs a hold of me tightly
flow like a harpooN daily aNd Nightly.
will it ever stop? yo! i doN't kNow!
to the extreme i rock a mic like a vaNdal
light up the stage aNd watch the chump like a caNdle!

aNd with that beiNg said...

"white christmas" - biNg crosby


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Wow... this capitals thing is annoying... my above post now looks like i do chat in aol chat rooms! gil, please fix it, quick! i look stupid!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## stm4710

Bonnie the prostitue....................................................Live version from my insane captain at the dept. christmas party :wink:


----------



## nineone

"ONE" Metallica


----------



## Irishpride

Run to the Hills-Iron Maiden


----------



## KozmoKramer

*"Love Gun" - KISS*


----------



## dcs2244

Koz, I saw the first KISS "reunion tour" at the Fleet Center...the air was thick with Mary Jane!

"Planet Claire", The B-52's:

"She drove a Plymouth Satellite, faster than the speed of light!"

MoPar rules!


----------



## KozmoKramer

dcs2244";p="49714 said:


> Koz, I saw the first KISS "reunion tour" at the Fleet Center...the air was thick with Mary Jane!


*D - If they gave you a "random" you can just ell em you ate a few too many Lemon Poppy Seed Muffins...
The Contact High must have lasted for days...*:wink:


----------



## Se7en

"Dominick the Donkey"
by Lou Monte


----------



## billj

girl you know its true- milli vanilli


----------



## stm4710

Ring of fire.........Johnny Cash........the only man that should sing that.

*Love is a burning thing
and it makes a firery ring
bound by wild desire
I fell in to a ring of fire...

I fell in to a burning ring of fire
I went down,down,down
and the flames went higher.
And it burns,burns,burns
the ring of fire
the ring of fire.

The taste of love is sweet
when hearts like our's meet
I fell for you like a child
oh, but the fire went wild..

I fell in to a burning ring of fire... *


----------



## kttref

Boys of Summer - Ataris version


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

darkknight750il";p="48588 said:


> stm4710 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like big butts and I can not lie................Sir Mix Alot
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you're attempting to make reference to "Baby Got Back" :wink:
Click to expand...

 Maybe he just likes big butts? 

Scott :santa:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Section 12 (Hold Me Now)- Polyphonic Spree :lol: 
B: :GNANA: :BNANA: 


Scott unk:


----------



## stm4710

Brick in the wall............................Pink Floyd.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Disco Inferno- 50 Cent


G G G G G G-Unit!!!


----------



## stm4710

Take me Father and Save a horse, ride a cowboy..............................Big and Rich.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Used to Love U- John Legend

Scott :rock:


----------



## tellyour

Ants Marching - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## DoD102

"A Salty Piece of Land"

Jimmy Buffett--License to Chill CD. Sure could use a place like that right now!! :wl:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Fit But You Know It - The Streets

Scott :rock:


----------



## stm4710

Mocking bird...............................Eminem.


----------



## KozmoKramer

*C'mon Boys & Girls; let's not let this excellent thread die an untimely death...
I'm Going to Embarrass Myself with this one...

"Prisoner" aka "The Eyes of Laura Mars Theme"- Barbara "The Red" Streisand...
I Know, I Know....*


----------



## kwflatbed

"On The Road Again" "Wallin" Willy Nelson


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Tier - Rammstein

Scott :rock:


----------



## stm4710

Song about me(or something like that)...........................Trace Adkins


----------



## stm4710

Come home soon--------------She Dasiy


----------



## KozmoKramer

*"Grazing In The Grass"
The Friends Of Distinction*

*That song always gets me going...*


----------



## Muggsy09

Girls, Girls, Girls by Motley Crue


----------



## DB82

Reviving this intresting thread.... again


10 rounds of Jose Cuervo- Tracy Byrd

...reminds me of my cruise coming up in a few weeks! 
:BNANA: \/


----------



## 82PSTSB

American Girl, gotta love Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers.


----------



## luap112

"Only in America" Brooks and Dunn


----------



## KozmoKramer

*"Seasons of Wither"
Aerosmith*


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Caught Up - Usher

Scott :rock:


----------



## DB82

Weezer- The sweater song


----------



## Hooah

"Beer for my horses" - Toby Kieth (for all the cops)


If you don't like country give this one a listen. Every patriot has a little bit-o ******* in them.


----------



## lokiluvr

The Secret of the Bottle --- Jackyll


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

I'm a Little Teapot


----------



## kwflatbed

Officer Dunngeon
I'm a Little Teapot Judy Valentine
Now I am showing my age LOL


----------



## DANIPD

"You Belong to the City" -Glenn Frey


----------



## chief801

Teen Spirit - Nirvana

Song makes me want to run full speed through a wall with my hair on fire, crapping sparks, and smash the skull of anyone in my path...Sorry, tough week!


----------



## DoD102

Hey Kids! Been a while so I thought I'd jump on board for a few minutes. Katie, who ever thought this thread would go 14 or more pages?!! Anyway, how about this one.

"A Salty Piece of Land"--Jimmy Buffett

Wish I was there right now. :lol:


----------



## JACK 807

Chief801, I understood everything but the hair part?????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JACK 807

Whoops! Submitted too soon. For me it's....

"We've Gotta Get Out Of This Place", The Animals


----------



## chief801

Jack807,
Obviously I've done it before, hence the result!


----------



## stm4710

Bad boys  ..........................Inner Circle.....the long 3:48 version.


----------



## Dr.Magoo

stm4710";p="57051 said:


> Bad boys  ..........................Inner Circle.....the long 3:48 version.


That was the song we played at our wedding during the cake cutting.... :lol:

and for a song, how about "Jump" by Van Halen


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

chief801";p="56976 said:


> Teen Spirit - Nirvana
> 
> Song makes me want to run full speed through a wall with my hair on fire, crapping sparks, and smash the skull of anyone in my path...


Man, I feel your pain. Rock on! unk:

"ThunderKiss65" by White Zombie and "Break Stuff" by Limp Bizkit do the same thing to me!


----------



## Southside

"Is this love".....By Bob Marley


----------



## DB82

Into the Mystic - Van Morrison :baby13: B:


----------



## stm4710

Juciy......................Notorious B.I.G.

Cowboy in me.................Tim McGraw.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Bicycle Song - Orbit

Scott :rock:


----------



## DB82

When the sun goes down -Kenny Chesney feat. Uncle Kracker


----------



## Gil

Loanstar - I'm Already There
Keith Urban - Raining on Sunday
Craig Morgan - Almost Home


----------



## stm4710

Gimme the beat...........Dobie Gray

Long time gone&amp; cowboy take me away...................Dixie Chicks.


----------



## kttref

"Riding on the metrooooooooooooo" - Berlin


----------



## stm4710

Superman................................Five for fighting.


----------



## DANIPD

Footloose...Kenny Loggins


----------



## DB82

N.E.R.D. -Maybe
I am a man of constant sorrow- Soggy bottom boys


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Black Cadillacs - Modest Mouse
By far the best band to come out of 2004!!


Scott :rock:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Get Back (Sum 41 Rock Remix) - Ludacris


----------



## stm4710

Mama dont let your babys grow up to be cowboys.........................................Waylon Jennings and Willie Nelson


----------



## brys

Piano Man, Billy Joel


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Do Somethin' - Britney Spears


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

"Sour Girl" - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## chief801

While you're at it Dunngeon...Interstate Love Song - S.T.P.


----------



## Southside

Weekend in New England....Barry Manilow..... :lol: J/k

For real though: Falling away from me by Korn


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Photograph - The Verve Pipe
One of my all time favorite albums Villains

Scott :rock:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Super Disco Breakin' - Beastie Boys


----------



## stm4710

Georgia on my mind..............................Ray Charles.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Underneath It All - No Doubt


----------



## DANIPD

Money for Nothing - Dire Straits


----------



## JoninNH

Livin' on a Prayer - Bon Jovi


----------



## kwflatbed

"Iron Pony Express" Joey Holiday

Done to honor the civilian truckers in Iraq
that deliver the mail.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

"Love Song" - Tesla


----------



## Gil

One More Day - Diamond Rio
I'm Amazed By You - Lonestar


----------



## kateykakes

Wow, I'm amazed this thread is still going. Guess I should stop in more often and I'd know that! 

Voodoo, by Godsmack


----------



## JoninNH

Stairway to Heaven

Highway to Hell


----------



## Gil

12 Stones

The Way I Feel...
Crash...
Broken...

The whole damn CD is great!

http://www.12stones.com/


----------

